# 66 instrument cluster



## stevebrochu (Jun 25, 2012)

i am looking to restore the instrument cluster housing over the winter. how hard is it to remove once the dash pad is removed?


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

do you mean to remove the dash and gauges?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*66 dash gauges*

The first time I pulled the dash out of the '66 Lemans convertible, there was about an inch of dust (literally) coating the everything you could see. I attached a a rubber hose to the shop vac. You can start with like a 3/8 and CAREFULLY vacuum the worst of it. Then attach the hose to the blower side- duct tape it together so it wont blow apart,(and point the hose at the vacuum away from anything, in case it does come loose). Blow that crap out CAREFULLY, so as not to knock any wires loose. THEN- get a good light, and get as limber as you can,(it helps immensely if you remove the drivers' seat AND the steering wheel- you're going to paint the steering shaft housing and repair that cracked steering wheel anyway,right?). Remove dash pad. Remove dash screws. Remove ignition switch connector & label with masking tape. Pull dash out enough to CAREFULLY wipe the dust off the wires with a slightly damp rag, label and wrap masking tape SECURELY around each wire BEFORE removing any connectors. You can easily trace the turn signal wire, gen wire, oil, temp, turn signal harness etc... Dash lamp wires are usually the gray ones... Check for any melted/burned wires, especially coming from neutral safety switch, if an automatic... remove grounding bracket from back of dash to the steering shaft housing. Remove dash. I cleaned my wiring harness with Armor-All on a rag-looks like new. Check your bulbs, etc... Check padding and insulation, replace as necessary. Replace front speaker. Re-install using soft rags as buffers near the places where fresh paint can be scratched. adjust wheel to housing clearance, tighten bracket, and Bingo. There you have it. EASY BREEZY!!! Now you have a very good road map to the electrical circuitry in your Goat. And the rest is, as they say, a piece of cake. Good luck.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*dash removal*

P.S. It would be in your best interest to pull the fuse box out enough to clean all of the contacts, front and backside while you're at it. Tough, yes, but well worth it.


----------

